# Umsetzung von SIL 1



## Sirus (28 März 2017)

Hallo Mitglieder!

Ich beginne mich gerade mit dem Thema SIL zu beschäftigen, da ich herausfinden soll ob bei einer bestehenden
Anlage eine seit kurzem geforderte Abschaltung nach SIL 1 erfolgt oder ob hierfür ein Umbau notwendig ist.

Im genauen geht es um eine Gaswarnanlage (GWA), welche bei Ansprechen einen gewissen Anlagenteil vom Netz nehmen soll. 
Diese Abschaltung soll SIL 1 erfüllen.

Derzeit wird ein Meldekontakt der GWA auf mehrere Kontakte vermehrt (Schütz) um damit mehrere Abgänge der Gebäude-Infrastruktur 
wie Licht und Steckdosen über einen Schütz je Abgang abzuschalten.

Da es von den Gerätschaften so gut wie keine Angaben betreffend PFD in den Anleitungen gibt (beim Einbau vermutlich noch nicht relevant?),
 kann ich eigentlich nicht ausrechnen ob das SIS den Grenzwerten von SIL 1 entspricht, da hier laut meiner Recherche die einzelnen PFD addiert
werden müssten.

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Komponenten ich also verwenden müsste um SIL 1 zu erfüllen? 

Meine Idee wäre: Meldekontakt der GWA (lt. Datenblatt SIL2) auf ein Überwachungsmodul von z.B. Pilz zu führen (ähnlich Notaus),
um damit Schütze mit zwangsgeführten Kontakten anzusteuern und so die Abgänge abzuschalten. Möglicherweise ist dies aber bereits
schon überdimensioniert? Reicht es vielleicht aus, den Wechsler-Kontakt der GWA in beide Richtungen NC/NO zu vermehren und 
damit zwei Schütze zu anzusteuern welche in Serie sind?

Bitte um euren Input! 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## stevenn (29 März 2017)

- such dir die dementsprechende Norm heraus DIN EN 61508
- arbeite dich durch um zu wissen was SIL bedeutet
- überlege dir welche Komponenten zur Abschaltung relevant sind (betrachte hier vom Sensor - Logik - Aktor)
- ich denke, dass die DIN EN ISO 13849 dir eher helfen wird (ist meiner Meinung auch einfacher), hier berechnest du den Performance Level (dieser PL kann mit SIL verglichen werden)
- wenn du die beteiligten Komponenten hast und keine Sicherheitskennwerte wie MTTFd oder ähnliches hast, dann frag beim Hersteller nach
- einfach gesagt, überlege dir die Gefahr die dahinter steckt und die Auswirkung (steht alles detailliert in den Normen), dementsprechend "sicher" muss man abschalten
Alternativ, hol dir einen Profi. Ganz ehrlich, bis du dich da eingearbeitet hast, ist der Profi schon lange bezahlt. Außer du willst dich in Zukunft immer mit dem Thema beschäftigen (Hersteller), dann empfehle ich Kurse zu machen und dich in die Normen reinzuknien.

Ich frage mit Absicht nicht, warum *seit kurzem* die Abschaltung nach SIL1 erfolgen muss, weil das zu einer ganz anderen Diskussion führt
Ebenso frage ich nicht, *warum* es gefordert wird und nicht ihr selbst feststellt, _"man müsste doch SIL1 erreichen" _dies führt auch zu anderen Diskussionen


----------



## Sirus (29 März 2017)

stevenn schrieb:


> - such dir die dementsprechende Norm heraus DIN EN 61508
> - einfach gesagt, überlege dir die Gefahr die dahinter steckt und die Auswirkung (steht alles detailliert in den Normen), dementsprechend "sicher" muss man abschalten
> Alternativ, hol dir einen Profi. Ganz ehrlich, bis du dich da eingearbeitet hast, ist der Profi schon lange bezahlt. Außer du willst dich in Zukunft immer mit dem Thema beschäftigen (Hersteller), dann empfehle ich Kurse zu machen und dich in die Normen reinzuknien.
> 
> ...



Danke für deine Antwort! 
Ich habe nun schon einige Unterlagen betreffend SIL durch, wo es aber in erster Linie darum geht wie man zur Definition kommt welche SIL benötigt wird.
Jedoch ist mir nicht klar, wie z.B. eine sichere Abschaltung nach SIL 1 auszusehen hat. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe sind hierfür die PFD's der verbauten
Geräte zu addieren, welche als Gesamtes für die Abschaltung benötigt werden.

SIL 1 ist auf Grund von neuen Auflagen gefordert. Und die Maßnahme sämtliche Abschaltungen in den betroffenen Bereichen als SIL 1 auszuführen kommt nicht von uns, 
sondern ist eine Vorgabe vom TÜV. Es geht als nicht mehr darum festzulegen welches SIL gefordert ist, sondern wie das geforderte SIL 1 technisch umzusetzen ist.

MfG


----------



## stevenn (29 März 2017)

ein weiterer wichtiger Hinweis ist, das du nicht nur die "zur Abschaltung" benötigten Komponenten berücksichtigen musst, sondern auch z.B. die Sensoren welche eine Abschaltung herbeiführen und die Logik (falls vorhanden)
vielleicht hilft das noch https://arm.vdma.org/documents/105662/1799184/SIL Leitfaden.pdf/4c0cd5aa-f00a-40bb-be20-b2d5c598d909
ansonsten bin ich eher bei der 13849 unterwegs und gebe eher Tipps zum Performance Level


----------



## Blockmove (29 März 2017)

Lass dich doch einfach vom TÜV beraten.
Der TÜV bietet Beratung und Gutachten als Serviceleistung an.
Nutzen wir auch und ist meist einfacher (und auch billiger) als wenn man sich selber durch die Materie frisst.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## maxder2te (5 April 2017)

Ich halte es auch für am sinnvollsten, dass du dich vom TÜV oder von entsprechenden Firmen wie Pilz beraten lässt.
Bei mir ist es recht lange her, dass ich mich zuletzt mit der Thematik auseinandergesetzt habe, damals war noch die EN 954 (?) in Kraft.

Unabhängig von der Berechnung von Kennwerten bringt dich alleine die Betrachtung der Kernaussage von SIL1 weiter:
"Ein Fehler kann zum Verlust der Sicherheit führen. Fehler müssen unter gewissen Voraussetzungen erkannt werden."
Und diese Kernaussage muss man einfach vom Sensor bis zum Aktor durchziehen, vor allem die Frage "welche Fehler können auftreten und wie kann man sie erkennen".

Da deine GWA offensichtlich bereits SIL2 erfüllt, muss eigentlich nur noch der Signalweg von der GWA zum Aktor verfolgt werden. In deinem Fall ist das der Weg von GWA zu den Schützen, welche den Aktor schalten; und der eigentliche Aktor.
Schwachstellen sind Kurzschlüsse am Signalweg von GWA zu Schütz, das Kleben-Bleiben des Schütz, Kurzschluss am Signalweg von Schütz zu Aktor und Fehlerverhalten des Aktors.

Wenn der Signalweg vom GWA zu den Schützen "kurzschlusssicher" ist, also innerhalb eines Schaltschrankes mit entsprechend sorgfältiger Verdrahtung, kann der Kurzschluss hier ausgeschlossen werden. Verläuft der Signalweg über mehrere Adern in einem gemeinsamen Kabel, muss zumindest eine Kurzschluss-(Querschluss-)Erkennung vorhanden sein.
Bleibt ein Schütz "kleben", muss das erkannt werden. Das geht am einfachsten über einen zusätzlichen Öffnerkontakt der betreffenden Schütze.
Kurzschlüsse und Querschlüsse am Weg von Schütz zum Aktor: in deinem Fall würde das bedeuten, dass eine fremde Spannungsquelle deine Lichter und Steckdosen über einen Querschluss versorgen würde - theoretisch denkbar. Schalten die Schütze die Abgänge allpolig (also mit N) ab, dann kannst du das ausschließen.

Summa summarum: ich würde die Kontakte der GWA auf ein Pilz-Relais führen (z.B. Pnoz s3) und von diesem auf die Kontaktvervielfacher weiter. Von allen dem Pnoz nachgeschalteten Schützen müsste jeweils ein Öffner-Kontakt in Serie in den Rückführkreis des Pnoz geschaltet werden, die Licht- und Steckdosenabgänge allpolig mit den Schützen abgeschaltet werden.
So, und nun beginnt das Rechnen gemäß 13849 

lg


----------



## Mekkii (6 April 2017)

SIL ist auch bei mir ein Thema geworden. Ich sehe die Berechnung der SIL Klasse nach PFD Werten aber nicht als die wichtigste Anforderung der Sicherheitsgrundnorm. Damit versuchst du ja nur die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines zufälligen Fehlers abzudecken. Diese sind idR viel seltener als systematische Fehler. Hast du dir auch Gedanken gemacht, wie systematische Fehler vermeiden bzw. beherrschen kannst? Das wird von der EN 61508 gefordert und sie gibt dir auch Hinweise zur Umsetzung.

Wenn du das umgesetzt hast, und trotz fehlender Daten einzelner Komponenten eine Berechnung machen willst, kannst du versuchen den Anteil der jeweiligen Komponenten im SIL Kreis zu bewerten.









Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------

